# Smartlipo CPT?



## bbates (Apr 11, 2008)

Does anyone know what CPT is appropriate for Smartlipo?  It is a new procedure we are performing at our ASC. I don't know if I should use a liposuction code or if I should use the unlisted code for the body site treated?


----------

